# Aún x Todavía



## Fernanda Passarelli

"Aún" e "todavía" são sinônimos exatos, ou há diferentes aplicações para cada termo?

Obrigada.


----------



## Tomby

São sinónimos. Aliás são sinónimos 99'9% dos casos.
DRAE
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Vanda

No fórum Espanhol tem várias discussões sobre o assunto. Você já pode ir se divertindo com elas.


----------



## Fernanda Passarelli

Puxa, dá pano pra manga! 
Obrigada.


----------



## Pilar Obón

Son sinónimos, pero ojo a la ortografía. Cuando "aun" va sin acento, entonces significa "incluso". Si es "aún", con acento, entonces significa todavía.
Saludos
Pilar


----------



## camoes

bem sei que a palavra espanhola "todavía" é igual a "aún" e que traduzindo para português equivalem a "ainda" mas creio que em português a palavra todavia não será igual à correspondente espanhola, estou errado?


----------



## Tomby

Poderia escrever uns exemplos, por favor?
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## camoes

> A organização tem estado em contacto com outros governos europeus, administração norte-americana e a Comissão Europeia sobre este assunto, e as reacções têm sido «mistas».
> *Todavia,* as respostas «extraordinariamente positivas» da Irlanda e França nos últimos                   dias deixam a Amnistia Internacional optimista em que mais governos sigam o exemplo.





> O conjunto mantém a posição legítima de não trabalhar, face à situação de sete meses de salários em atraso. *Todavia*, a ausência de preparação - duas sessões em apenas 16 dias - pode trazer custos e condicionar o rendimento dos atletas no jogo de amanhã frente ao Benfica.





> É esta insaciabilidade que justifica a euforia que sucedeu à cimeira do G20. Foi um sucesso, é certo, mas foi-o sobretudo por não ter sido o fracasso anunciado. Ela desenhou um mapa para a estrada de sair daqui, mas falta construir essa estrada, rectas e curvas, país a país. *Todavia*, a necessidade de termos um sopro que fosse de orientação leva-nos a exultar o desfecho, aliás apoteótico em torno de Barack Obama.



Creio que em nenhum destes exemplos poderia substituir o "todavia" por "ainda" da mesma forma que é feito em espanhol


----------



## chlapec

Aquí podrías emplear *"Ahora bien"*


----------



## Tomby

Camoes: você tem razão.  Parabéns! 
No primeiro texto eu substituiria o "todavia" por "_sin embargo_", "_mas_", "_no obstante_", etc. 
Nos segundo e terceiro eu substituiria o "todavia" por "_sin embargo_", e "_no obstante_". 
Talvez haja mais como indica nosso amigo Chlapec. 
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Naticruz

Tombatossals said:


> Camoes: você tem razão.  Parabéns!
> No primeiro texto eu substituiria o "todavia" por "_sin embargo_", "_mas_", "_no obstante_", etc.
> Nos segundo e terceiro eu substituiria o "todavia" por "_sin embargo_", e "_no obstante_".
> Talvez haja mais como indica nosso amigo Chlapec.
> Cumprimentos!
> TT.


Podemos acrecentar «Con todo» que se ajusta perfeitamente ao contudo português que também significa todavia.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Tomby

Naticruz said:


> Podemos acrecentar «Con todo» que se ajusta perfeitamente ao contudo português que também significa todavia.
> 
> Cumprimentos


Por supuesto que sí.
Boa Páscoa!
TT.


----------



## Naticruz

Tombatossals said:


> Por supuesto que sí.
> Boa Páscoa!
> TT.


Muito obrigada TT
Boa Páscoa também para si


----------

